# Grizzly 0758



## treeman (Sep 7, 2014)

Just picked up a Grizzly 0758 last week and am seeking some guidance.
First off, this is my first mill. After many weeks of reading and youtubing, I finally pulled the trigger on this mill.

My questions is, are DRO's necessary? The advice I've got thus far on other forums, guns and gunsmithing, is don't even plug it in until I get a set of DRO's. If that is the case, any recommendations on a good set? I've already gone way over my budget, so price would be priority. I don't want to cheap out, but don't need top of the line either. I'm not making a living with this, just tinkering.

Also have been told I need a power feed. Again, is this necessary? And if so, any good recommendations for this machine?


----------



## darkzero (Sep 7, 2014)

DROs & power feeds are not necessary but they do make life easier, better consistency,  accuracy, speed, & more capabilities for operations. I would never want to be without my DROs but at the same time I recommend getting familiar with your machines without DROs. You should still be comfortable using your mahines without a DRO should it ever fail on you.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 7, 2014)

Congratulations on your new mill.

The two things that are really nice to have on a mill are a power feed and a DRO.  Having said that, no, they are not required.  I was machining for 20 years including high precision tool & die work without either.  When I got them it made life easier.  Would I run a machine today without them, yes, but I would rather not.  I was machining for about 50 years without a CNC also, now it's my preferred method, but I'm getting old and lazy.  I can switch my CNC over to full manual in about 15 seconds and I do run it that way sometimes for a quick part.

As far as a brand of DRO, I'm sure the other members on here will point you in the right direction.


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 7, 2014)

Congrats on the new milling machine.

Power feed is nice but probably not necessary.

I had never used a DRO until I got my current mill and now won't be without it.  Actually, I don't know how I lived without it until now.  Using dials was not a big deal but after using my new mill for the past week and using the circle bolt function and finding centers of parts or existing holes are very easy steps with the DRO.

Mike.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 7, 2014)

Necessary? No.

But then neither is a new(er) car. You could still get around in a model T if you had to. (sarcasm mode off...)  )

Point is, you can do everything the old fashioned way if you want. Lots of people still using 60-70 year old lathes with plain bearings and the machines still work fine.

 It really just depends on how you want to do YOUR machining. I do pistol work and while I'm capable of using dials, I find things to be faster and easier (with less scrap) having a DRO on the mill. But then I read my lathe the old fashioned way. To each his own.

Bill


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 7, 2014)

I love both powerfeed and dro's. But they are no more needed to machine then a convection oven is needed to bake. I would also say it might be best not to use either if your learning. Like being able to sharpen a tool bit by hand, the ability to dial in by hand and the ability to feel what to much or to little or climb milling feels like, well thats important IMO. Is that the the way the cutter sounds or is that chatter? You can feel that. Learn to get them swirls out of your part ahahahahahah


----------



## treeman (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the info guys. 
That's kind of what I was thinking as well...learn the machine and how to do it without the DRO's and power feed and maybe upgrade to those down the line. Budget probably won't allow for it right now anyway!
I was going to start out with the Grizzly 8689 and or one of the smaller units at Little Machine Shop, but the more I looked at the 0758, it looked like a better bang for my buck.

On another note, any recommendations for some "must have" tools/equipment to get started. I've got all my basics, vise, blocks, cutting tools, collets, clamping kit..etc.....


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 7, 2014)

treeman said:


> Thanks for all the info guys.
> 
> On another note, any recommendations for some "must have" tools/equipment to get started. I've got all my basics, vise, blocks, cutting tools, collets, clamping kit..etc.....



Measuring tools?  Mics 0-3 inch, 6 inch caliper digital or dial, 6 inch scale, square, dial indicator & base, edge finder, and a few more I can't think of right now.  If you have a limited budget, Harbor Freight is not a bad source for most of this stuff just to get you started.  It's cheap enough that you don't mind replacing it later with better equipment.  The exception would be the edge finder, IMHO Starrett is the only way to go, about $25 from Enco, maybe less from another vendor.


----------



## treeman (Sep 7, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> Measuring tools?  Mics 0-3 inch, 6 inch caliper digital or dial, 6 inch scale, square, dial indicator & base, edge finder, and a few more I can't think of right now.  If you have a limited budget, Harbor Freight is not a bad source for most of this stuff just to get you started.  It's cheap enough that you don't mind replacing it later with better equipment.  The exception would be the edge finder, IMHO Starrett is the only way to go, about $25 from Enco, maybe less from another vendor.



I'm pretty good on mics and calipers but I will need to get some of the others mentioned. And yes, Harbor Freight will probably be my first stop. I have one about 5 miles from where I work. Love me some Harbor Freight!


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 7, 2014)

You can find some awesome deals on ebay as well. Parallels and some angle blocks or a sine bar and gage blocks. Scotch brite pads and some sand paper strips, cutting fluid and brush and a chip brush and a small bottle of dykum.


----------



## treeman (Sep 9, 2014)

Got my mill today!
I saw the UPS truck pull up to the shop and I was like a kid on Christmas morning!
Got the crate off the truck and all looked good. I had it opened up before the truck could get out of the drive.
Wouldn't you know it, the vertical feed handwheel was broken off and the motor cover had a pretty good dent in it.
Called up Grizzly and described the damage. They said they'd have the replacement parts out to me tomorrow.
All is well now....


----------



## coolidge (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats on the mill delivery!


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats on the new mill. For the future, Always open a crate in fron't of the driver. don't let him leave till you check it out. He will note the damage on the shipping papers. Makes life easer.


----------



## Falcon67 (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice looking machine.  Grizzly is real good about replacements. My Z fine feed was out of whack on my 0519 and they sent a box of new parts. The new parts lose .005 every 3rd revolution but better than it was.


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 15, 2014)

Congrats on the delivery of the new mill.  Let's see some pictures of that bad boy when you get it set up and running.

I agree with above about checking for damage with the driver present.


----------



## treeman (Sep 24, 2014)

My replacement parts came Friday.
Might be a couple weeks though before I get 'er set up. Seems like my wife has every spare moment planned out for me the next few weeks!


----------



## drs23 (Sep 24, 2014)

treeman said:


> My replacement parts came Friday.
> Might be a couple weeks though before I get 'er set up. *Seems like my wife has every spare moment planned out for me the next few weeks!*



Doesn't she know YOU JUST GOT A NEW MILL!~? )


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 24, 2014)

drs23 said:


> Doesn't she know YOU JUST GOT A NEW MILL!~? )



Exactly.  My wife told me she didn't plan on seeing me for about a week while I was getting it setup and operating.


----------



## treeman (Sep 24, 2014)

drs23 said:


> Doesn't she know YOU JUST GOT A NEW MILL!~? )



Ha! Not exactly....It's one of those purchases that "just appeared"! 
She'll probably never even see it to tell you the truth. She knows shop time is me time! We've been married 17yrs and she's probably set foot in the shop 5 times.


----------



## drs23 (Sep 24, 2014)

treeman said:


> Ha! Not exactly....It's one of those purchases that "just appeared"!
> She'll probably never even see it to tell you the truth. She knows shop time is me time! We've been married 17yrs and *she's probably set foot in the shop 5 times.*



I can understand that. I think my wife's been in my *machine shop* twice and had no clue what she was looking at. She finally got to appreciate me having them though when I made her a part for her patio table to keep the umbrella from wiggling around. )


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow guys. My wife sometimes comes out and sits while watching me 'have fun'. Asks questions and just chats in general. She knows what my machines are and what they do, even though she doesn't know how to operate them. And that's probably a good thing...

Bill


----------



## drs23 (Sep 24, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> Wow guys. My wife sometimes comes out and sits while watching me 'have fun'. Asks questions and just chats in general. She knows what my machines are and what they do, even though she doesn't know how to operate them. And that's probably a good thing...
> 
> Bill



That probably came across a little different than intended Bill. My shop is at my shop, not at home. It's a 7 mile traffic signal commute from home and it's a PIA so I really can't hold it against her. I arranged my business hours around the traffic so it's tolerable, non-high traffic time.


----------

